# February 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

Off to a late start, sorry about that. 

I see there is a Valentine thread so we won't be repeating that here. If you have any fun Valentine photos you want to share, post in that thread or create your own. Don't be shy!! 

This month I thought it would be nice to see some *sporty Havs*. There is the Super Bowl tomorrow! There are other sporting events as well; hockey, basketball, swimming, Lacrosse, golf, tennis and a whole bunch more.... 














If you do Agility or Rally with your Havanese, that's a sport too! We want to see your pictures so please post them in this thread. Does your Hav have a favorite team?  Do you watch games on the t.v. together or do you see live games with your pup?

Just like many of our New Year's resolutions to get fitter, healthier, trimmer and more energetic, we also want our Havanese to live a more physically fit life. I know it's likely too cold where most of us live right now, to play sports outdoors, but share with us pictures of anything "sporty" your Hav does. 

*Please post your pictures in this thread and we will try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Thank you! *


----------



## mintchip

*Tag You Are It*

Oliver and Comet love RLH in the yard


----------



## Julie

Sally,
It looks like Comet has really fit in well with your family.....Oliver looks like he is really enjoying have a brother to play with! This is the best sport--RLH! :laugh:


----------



## Missy

bringing out an oldy but goody for this thread. Doesn't that green grass look nice? I miss it.


----------



## Brady's mom

Okay, here is one of my favorite puppy pictues of Brady playing ball at my brother's house.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute is that? Brady was a very cute puppy!


----------



## Julie

That's one of my favorite pictures Missy! Talk about being in the right place at the right time! Did that ball hit the photo taker? Or the pups run into the person/camera?


----------



## dboudreau

This should be a very interesting challenge, and off to a great start. 

Here is Sam in our last Rally Class. Can't wait for classes to start again.


----------



## Julie

That's a really neat picture Debbie----Were you making a sound or did you have something in your mouth to get his attention like that?


----------



## marjrc

Great shots of the active Havs! I love that "oldie" of your pups, Missy. 

Debbie, that is a cute one of Sam. Of course, there is NO bad photo of Sam!

So......? Any of you taking pics of your Havs watching the Super Bowl today??


----------



## marjrc

Okay, I have a couple of oldies too that I just HAVE to post. Ricky was 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## Missy

OMG MARJ!!!! it is hard to imagine that they were once that small...so cute!!!!


----------



## marjrc

That's what my daughter and I were saying when I was looking for those pics. We were squealing about how CUTE and tiny he was!!! One of my sons came over to see what the fuss was about and said "what happened to him?" I said, "He grew up, just like you guys did!" LMBO !


----------



## anneks

LOL, this has turned from a sporty hav thread into look how cute our dogs were as pups. They are all so cute!!! I love seeing them when they were small. I came across a photo of Mirabel standing next to one of my other dogs and we were amazed at how much smaller she was.


----------



## Missy

did some one say "how cute they were when...." before I even knew the forum existed... this was Jasper's first day home with us.


----------



## Sissygirl

OH MY GOSH Missy that is way toooooo cute!


----------



## Missy

yup! he always had "those eyes"


----------



## juliav

I have been really bad about taking the pictures in the last month, maybe more. But I just put my batteries on the charger, so action shots will come. :biggrin1:

Since we are taking a trip down the puppy memory lane, I just can't resist this oldy, but goody.


----------



## marjrc

Adorable!!!!! 

:focus:


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwww! I think he was not much bigger than that size when we first met!!
I didn't have a digital camera when we first got Oliver so I will have to copy those photos


----------



## Missy

awwww Bugsy was adorable!!! Karen, Marj, you started something.


----------



## maryam187

Gosh, those puppy pics are ADORABLE :focus:
Here's a clip of Pablo's playdate with sweet fast Junebug, they were both very sporty today!


----------



## Lina

OMG PUPPY PICTURES! They are all precious!

Here's an oldie as well as a trip down puppy lane for you guys (Kubrick's first day at home)!


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Laurief

Maryam, well that looked a lot more fun for Pablo and Junebug than that last crazy playdate you had.


----------



## ama0722

Very cute photos so far- who can resist a havanese puppy! Maryam, looks like Pablo has learned he isn't the quickies Neezer in the east. Kubrick has always been so striking he is just gorgeous!

Between the superbowl, Dora was able to channel change, and watch the puppy bowl (there should be a tv channel of all puppies all the time!). She really does watch tv- Belle will bark when she hears sounds but Dora has always watched!


----------



## maryam187

OMG, Amanda, even Dora's 'backside' is pretty! Love how she watches the Puppy Bowl.


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty has several sports she is interested in. Photos 1 & 2 are at full speed going after her expensive 99 cent Walmart ball. The 3rd photo is her very, very favorite sport of all.


----------



## pjewel

Since I didn't have the camera handy when Milo was having his last ball game with himself, I thought I'd at least dredge up these old puppy pictures again.


----------



## Missy

ohhhhh. Smarty is sooo sporty and baby Milo soooooo cute. 

Amanda, my boys don't watch tv - but during the super bowl there was an ad where a big black lab was drinking/lapping from his bowl (don't know what they were advertising) -- Jasper woke from a sound sleep to take a look and watched intently the whole :30 second spot.


----------



## Jane

I love all these photos! Dora, Smarty and Milo are just gorgeous! So cute!

I had to dig way back for some photos of Lincoln when he was a young-un....

Here's one of him with a frisbee and one of him wrestling with his brother (a favorite Havanese sport)!


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures. I love the action shots.


----------



## Missy

OHHH. How adorable young Lincoln is and I love seeing the mass of fur when they wrestle. And look at little Belle flying to keep up with her big brother's....


----------



## Lina

I took these pictures in January, but it seems applicable being a tennis ball and all.


----------



## Julie

Lina--Kubrick is playing the thong tennis game! ound:How cute....I sure love his coloring.......


----------



## Julie

Great photos Linda of your pups! Love those action shots!

Jane-Lincoln was sure adorable even as a pup! Wrestle-mania going on at your house!ound:


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, Dora is sooooo cute! I agree, even her backside is gorgeous! 

Maryam, it's so much fun watching them RLH isn't it? I can watch it all day. 

All the puppy pics are adorable. Some of our dogs here have changed a lot I see! Sandi, I agree that the funnest sport of all must be the toilet paper shredding. LOL What a cheeky monkey she is!


----------



## mintchip

I love everyone's photos!
Is dancing considered a sport???????:brick:


----------



## Lina

Sally, I love that picture of Oliver! So cute.


----------



## Laurief

Sally, that is adorable!! I love how his ears just float thru the air.


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady has the 99cent ball too. Here is a video of him playing ball in our yard. He would play with that ball all day if we let him!


----------



## maryam187

Sally, I love Oliver's coloring, he's gorgeous.

Karen, that Brady is one cute sporty spice!


----------



## Lina

Brady is so cute with his ball! Is that your yard Karen? It looks like Brady has a lot of space to run around.


----------



## Lynn

I didn't even read what this thread was on:laugh: I started looking at the pictures and enjoying them all soooo much. Great pictures!! Guess I will have to go back....Oh wait I had to post some pictures too:biggrin1:

The first one is Casper as a baby...he had those eyes too, almost as cute as Jasper.

The second picture is Casper going to pick up his sister..

The third is Missy home... first week.

Now I will go back and see what we are suppose to post:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

My pictures didnt follow meound:ound: we will try again


----------



## Guest

Great thread!! I LOVE everyones photos!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

That's cute Karen! A video of Brady playing ball.....Cute as can be! Looks like he has a nice big area to run and play!

Oliver looks pretty cool dancing.That's a sport to me Sally! I love how his ears/hair are flying up!

Great pictures Lynn!Your babies were really cute!I love the one in the car!


----------



## judith

lynn, casper looks so excited to b picking up his new sistr, cute! judy


----------



## Laurief

Karen, Lily has a ball like that, and loves it too. i was getting her the 99 cent ones at the dollar store, two of them has little nubbies on them, and she popped them!! They layed down with her head on the flat plastic & would not let us take it - as if it was her child. it was too funny.

If you see this on time, bring your ball today!


----------



## Brady's mom

More baby pictures! Yeah. They are so cute!

Thanks for the compliments on the yard. Brady used to be great about staying outback with me and not going anywhere, but the last few weeks he has taken off on me a few times. He doesn't go far, but I end up chasing him into the woods behind us or through the neighbors yard on the side of us. We are in a cul de sac so I know he is pretty safe even if he gets out toward the street. He has been on the scent of some deer. Sometimes I think he must have some bassett hound in him:biggrin1:. 

Laurie, I will try to remember to bring the ball with to Linda's today.


----------



## Missy

cute, cute, cute and more cute!!! Love Oliver's dancing- and Brady playing ball. And I knew Casper was one smart cookie, does he hav his learner's permit?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pix everyone!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver The Great Bubble Hunter


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love everyone's photos! And the video of Brady chasing the ball is a hoot!


----------



## Missy

Oh, oh oh oh oh oh OH! that picture of Oliver and the bubbles is so stinkin cute. Calendar material if ever there was.


----------



## ama0722

Sally- what a great photo of Oliver with the bubbles. Your photography is awesome! And are you growing his coat out?

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Sally those are stunning photos of Oliver! I totally agree that they are calendar material. Wow! Just beautiful..... and yes, dancing and hunting bubbles would be quite the sport. 

Cute video of Brady. That is your yard? Sheesh..... it's about as big as my local park!!! LOL Very nice place you have there, Karen. 

Cute pics of the wee ones, Lynn.


----------



## mintchip

Thank you Everyone!
Amanda I would love to let his hair grow out but I always "chicken out" and go back to the puppy cuts


----------



## Lina

Oliver and his bubbles! What a GREAT SHOT Sally! I love it.


----------



## casperkeep

Hey there all I am going to post a picture of Ginger with her bubbles....she loves jumping and trying to get catch them....do not tell she is not a havanese though......


----------



## Julie

Wow! That's a fabulous photo of Oliver and the bubbles! You are a great photographer! I think I'd frame that one!!!!


----------



## irnfit

I think the bubble picture is calendar worthy for 2009!


----------



## Jane

Oh Sally, Oliver looks so sweet with all the bubbles floating around him! What a great shot!!


----------



## mintchip

Thank you!


----------



## maryam187

Sally, I LOVE LOVE LOVE Oliver and his bubbles and pleeeaaase try to let his hair grow out a little more, it looks GORGEOUS! Especially with the sun hitting it, cute cute cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK! NO BRAINER!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THE BUBBLES! IT'S A WINNER!!


----------



## Lynn

I love the picture of Oliver and the bubbles....lets be sure that is put up for a 2009 calendar picture. 

I also love Oliver's hair cut....I would take Casper in for a haircut like that in a minute if I knew for sure he would come back looking like that. We had a bad experience at the groomers....so we have been staying away. We are working back into it, let a groomer cut our nails the other day. I trying to get the dogs familar with her.


----------



## JimMontana

Sporty? Well, canoeing is a sport and so here you see our 2 Havs handling our canoe all by themselves! Tully waiting for the launch while Minka stares at the paddle in disbelief: "Oh sure, put me in the stern to steer this tub?!"  This is a repost from once before; sorry.

If any of you wondering where I was away from Forum for a while, you could check this post in the "men who are owned by a Hav" thread, (with photos); this link will take you right there:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=100204&postcount=193
I missed you all.
Jim


----------



## Lina

Minka looking at the paddle cracks me up!

And I love your new sig picture. That statue really does look like Tully! :laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

mintchip said:


> Oliver The Great Bubble Hunter


 Very cool picture Sally


----------



## mintchip

:redface:Thank you:redface:


----------



## Guest

Sally,

I LOVE your bubble picture of Oliver!!! GREAT shot!!! 

You should start a bubble thread...it's be great to see everyones Hav's in bubbles!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Diane---
I just got a lucky shot! I am taking a beginner photo class and we had an assignment for action shots. (that was my first shot)


----------



## Paige

Well you should get a "A" in your class. That is a great picture.


----------



## ama0722

Jim- good photo, do they jump in? I was talking to an Aussie breeder today who is convinced if puppies are introduced to water early, they grow up to love it!


----------



## ama0722

Some agility shots- but I couldn't time it to get the girls to jump at the same time over the same jump <sigh> I tried but they wouldn't jump at the same exact time. It is amazing to be doing agility outdoors in the winter time- I love living in california!


----------



## dboudreau

Love the pictures Amanda. I sure wish I had an agility club near me. It looks like so much fun.


----------



## Missy

great pictures of the girls Amanda! How fun.


----------



## irnfit

ama0722 said:


> It is amazing to be doing agility outdoors in the winter time- I love living in california!


Keep rubbing it in. :fish: Actually, we have been very lucky this winter. Except for a couple of days last week, very mild here.

I love those pictures, especially the one of them just sitting there, like they had never seen that jump before. Very cute.


----------



## Julie

Amanda---very cool pictures!Your girls are just as pretty as a picture! I love the look on Belle's face as Dora is jumping through---it looks like she is all smug about it!:laugh:


----------



## Lina

Amanda, great pictures! I love the action shots.


----------



## Jane

Amanda, your girls are so beautiful! I love their expressions....contemplating the jump!


----------



## Lina

More pictures with the tennis ball. Kubrick loves to play with a ball!


----------



## juliav

Oh how cute, Kubrick is just getting more and more beautiful and his coloring is awesome!!!


----------



## JimMontana

Amanda, thanks. That's our hope, that being on and around water while young, they'll at least tolerate it. On our canoe rides (flat-water, lakes), they've spent part of the time UNDERneath the seats -- a little shelter.

Amanda, good photos; good sharp capture mid-air that first one, and the fur-flying shot is good too as not-too-sharp -- almost portrays motion better than the first one. Now wouldn't it be great for camera to capture a portion real sharp and the rest with blurred motion?

Lina, nice! unless Kubrick is a really big Hav, are those the mini "tennis balls"? Minka LOVES those, but the problem with the little ones is that she deliberately rolls them under furniture etc., the stinker; and then whines until we get it out for her. Smart dog: knows how to get attention.


----------



## Lina

Jim, yes those are the mini ones, LOL. Although, even the large ones roll under our couch. So I got some old sheets that we use for picnics and rolled them up and put them under the couch. Now when the balls roll under, they stop and Kubrick can usually get them out himself.


----------



## Julie

Love your pictures Lina. Kubrick is very very handsome. I adore his coloring.....


----------



## Julie

:bump: Just bumping up this thread to get noticed---this is the lowest participation photo challenge I have seen.We can't be having that! Come-on--let's get some photos in before the month is over.We'd love to get this one beefed up!:thumb::wink:hoto:


----------



## Jane

Julie, you are probably REALLY busy with the quilt, but I know I miss seeing those wonderful Quincy photos!!!!!


Quin-cy....Quin-cy....Quin-cy!!!! :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep

*Getting ready to go to playdate!!!*

This is a picture of Jillee going to a play at my friends house...her to girls love to play with her....will have to ask hubby if we still have the bubble pictures of Ginger somewhere...keep forgetting!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Kodi playing with his favorite ball during a RLH


----------



## Julie

How cool! Jillee looks like she is saying "come on Mom----let's go and play"!

Michele--I love your picture!Kodi is going so fast! I bet he wants to make sure Shelby doesn't trick him out of it! (I saw another post where she tricks him)ound:


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> Julie, you are probably REALLY busy with the quilt, but I know I miss seeing those wonderful Quincy photos!!!!!
> 
> Quin-cy....Quin-cy....Quin-cy!!!! :whoo:


You are right Jane---I've been busy with Quilts! The forum quilt and 12 Girl Scout quilts.

Thanks for the shout out-:hug:---I tried to take a few.....I'll get them posted later tonight.


----------



## Diana

HI Michele!
I love the flying Kodi! BTW, how are your plants so green in this weather?? Ready for the snow?


----------



## irnfit

Diana, that pic is from the summer. No hostas now, but my grass is still green.


----------



## Diana

Ohh, no wonder that picture looks so nice and warm! My grass is more in the yellow color family right now! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I don't really have any sporty dogs or people in my family---
So it's a reach----but how about wrestle-mania between Vinnie and Quince?
If fetch and tugging on toys is a sport--I have that too!ound:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, I think wrestling pups is definitely a sport, LOL. Cute stuff...


----------



## Jane

Michele, I love that blur of Kodi!

Julie, ahh, I needed my Quincy fix! Wrestlemania definitely counts as a sport!! Vinnie has a beautiful coat - do you have to groom him a lot too?


----------



## casperkeep

Julie I almost started to cry when I saw Vincent....reminds me of Briar our sheltie...she was such a great dog!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you Deputy Julie, for getting this thread bumped up and going.  I LOVE the pics of your boys. They are both so very handsome!

Love to see your girls in motion, Amanda. They are beautiful and so happy to be playing at agility with you.

I remember this pic from last summer, Michele. Isn't it so much fun to see them RLH? I can't get enough.

Kubrick is SO handsome, Lina!! I love his colors so much and that look as he plays with his ball....... priceless! VERY good tip about the sheet under the couch - I could use that around here too. lol

Jillee is so sweet in her adorable sweater. Very patient girl, waiting on mommy so she can go play. 

So how about it members? Any more sporty Havs out there?? :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Hurry,hurry hurry and reach for the sky


----------



## Lina

Julie, I love the pics of your guys wrestling! That is definitely a sport. 

Kodi running in the grass is priceless. It's amazing how fast they can get.

Sally, as always I love your shots of Oliver!  Who's the puppy?


----------



## ama0722

Sally- great shots! Are you on number 3 already????

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Sally, you didn't think you could get by with the inserted puppy pic between sweet Oliver's pics, did ya?!? So spit it out!!!


----------



## Laurief

such great pictures everyone!!! The Quincy man is back!!!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

puppy? did someone say puppy? Sally this is a very cute puppy there....what's up?


----------



## JimMontana

*Our Dancing Havs*

"Sporty" subject? Here's Minka and Tully in a Dance. Maybe they should get in "Freestyle Dance"? Tully's the taller b&w, the boy, and look at his form! Vertical posture with straight back, head held high, arms extended, one foot elegantly in front of the other. LOL, maybe I should be jealous of his technique! 

Sally, I love that 3rd pic, reaching.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> puppy? did someone say puppy? Sally this is a very cute puppy there....what's up?


:whoo:She is one of Kimberly's Fiesta litter:whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Sally,


> She is one of Kimberly's Fiesta litter


, coming to live with you?!?


----------



## Missy

maryam187 said:


> Sally, , coming to live with you?!?


as maryam said---coming to live with you?

Jim, that shot is just too cute. Tully surely has great form!! he looks like an up and coming Bark-ryshnikov.


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1::ear:Hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Julie

:dance:Freestyle dancing?I love it! That Tully has great form!:dance:


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Sally! I noticed you slipped a puppy pix in too! Do tell.....:ear:


----------



## Lina

Sally are you getting sweet little Salsa?! Because if you are I am SO jealous!

Jim, I think you should start to freedance with Tully. That would be great to watch.


----------



## mintchip

I gave her my address but I am still waiting:bolt:


----------



## Lina

Sally, you tease us so!


----------



## Julie

Here are some pictures of my silly boy.....
he loves balls,and this baseball is alittle too big for him,so he rolls it till he gets a good bite on it!


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Sally, you tease us so!


Who? ME?








Julie I love that first photo!


----------



## Laurief

Me too - those eyebrows are back!!

Sally- you were amongst many of the guesses for new puppies when I was holding my secrets!! I hope you are not teasing us


----------



## Lina

Yes, you, Sally. :evil:

Julie, Quincy looks so cute with his baseball!


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Yes, you, Sally. :evil:


:nono:Lina:nono:
Nice shot Jim!


----------



## maryam187

Sally, and I always thought you were nice...naive little me... :baby:


----------



## mintchip

Salsa is running---- isn't running a sport????? 
I never saw a rule that said we had to photograph our own havs only.That photo is from the Santa Clara show.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Shoot Sally, thought we might have some surprise news coming from you and Kimberly. Great photos though.


----------



## ama0722

Sally-just claim her and show you have the photo to prove she is yours!!!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Sally-just claim her and show you have the photo to prove she is yours!!!
> 
> Amanda


OK Amanda I claim them all!! You guys can take care of them for me.:whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Sally-Just imagine what my life would be like on grooming day. I would become a hunch back in a month!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Sally-Just imagine what my life would be like on grooming day. I would become a hunch back in a month!
> 
> Amanda


:jaw:


----------



## JimMontana

"Sporty" photo theme? Okay, Havs playing indoor football. First, Minka running for the end zone. She stops to look back, holding ball down with paw, knowing Tully is right around the corner. (and she really WAS waiting for Tully, who ALWAYS tries to grab a toy if she has one and then they wrestle over it.) Then, Tully ends up with it and gnaws on the football a while in triumph. Well, he IS a little bigger, although Minka gives him what-for when she wants to.


----------



## irnfit

Is this a sport?????


----------



## Jane

Oh, they are so cute! I love Kodi and Shelby! Great video!


----------



## ama0722

Cute photos Jim- looks like a favorite toy.

Michele- I am always shocked at how Kodi looks in videos compared to photos-totally different dog! You can really see his apricot coloring in that video!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Quincy is adorable, as usual! 

Jim, I love all your pics, esp. the "Prima Ballerina" one. Can we say 'Mikhail Baryshnikov'? lol 







Love the video clip, Michele!! I agree that when we see Kodi "live", he has so much more cream and apricot than in many of his still pictures. The two of them are so beautiful!

Sally, I totally love your pics. That last one is adorable of Oliver reaching up. Groom ALL those Havs? I don't think so...... I'll just enjoy looking at them. lol


----------



## irnfit

Thanks for the nice words about Kodi. I think the reason his color looks different is because his chest, face and top of his head are white. His entire back is apricot, I think I usually get pics of him from the front. I am going to post some new ones in the gallery that will show his color better.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Jim--we got football! That's awesome! :whoo:

Great video Michele---It looks "sporty" to me!


----------



## mintchip

*Power Play*

Oliver and Comet in action :biggrin1:
I should have had a video camera-----just after I took that Oliver moved and Comet landed on the ground with a great "Where did he go look?"


----------



## Sissygirl

How fun to see Oliver and Comet playing. Oliver's life really changed when he got his brother. He looks like he is enjoying every minute!!!!


----------



## mintchip

:bump::bump: I love looking at everyone's photos!!
Any hints for the March challenge??


----------



## marjrc

Sally, here's a hint........ March's Challenge is posted.


----------



## Laurief

I have not been on this thread in a while - wow - great pictures!!! Mr. Kodi wont share his blanket huh??


----------



## Jane

I love that photo of Comet, mid-pounce, Sally! And your new avatar is cute too - what were they looking at ??


----------



## Julie

Cute picture of Comet and Oliver wrestling,Sally! You had to of been at the right place the right time! :yo: Hats off to you! :yo:


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> I love that photo of Comet, mid-pounce, Sally! And your new avatar is cute too - what were they looking at ??


Thanks Jane---
They were just looking out the window and I was trying out a new lens.
Thanks Julie--I just got lucky!


----------

